# Speedcubing in Tasmania



## MoRpHiiNe (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok so... I've not seen *anyone* from *Tasmania* on these forums and I'm interesting in finding out if *anyone* on here lives in *Tasmania* besides me. I've only been cubing for a little over a month but I'm already consistently averaging 45-50 seconds and am progressing pretty fast .

Anyway the main idea of this thread is to bring together some *tassie* cubers, if there is *any* others... Cause the only other person I know that cubes is my friend who got me into it, but it'd be great to meet more cubers .

Thankyou.

Edit: Btw I don't mind if you post and you're not in *Tasmania*, if *anyone* knows of *any* cubers in *tassie* it'd be great to know about it! Thanks! =].

Bold+Underline+Repetition for obvious point = win.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump- 

There has to be someone in Tasmania doesn't there? =S


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## AvGalen (Jun 14, 2011)

All speedsolving in Australia seems to be located in Melbourne. When I was in Tasmania I never even saw a cube in any store. Only about 0.5 million people there anyway in 2 (3?) somewhat larger cities


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jun 14, 2011)

Haha yeah I guess... The only real place that sells them is big-w, and they're only rubik's branded.
Maybe I'll just have to get people involved in Tasmania.. But I really just want to be able to get irl advice from good speedcubers and chat about cubing =P.
Guess I'll just have to go to a comp sometime lol =p.


----------



## andojay (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Morphiine

There a Melbourne Competition coming up soon, Melbourne Winter Open 2011
Unfortunately, the registration for that has already closed 

You should come to the next competition after that 
Hopefully in September sometime

Andrea


----------



## tazzvidz (Sep 28, 2013)

I AM FROM TASMANIA!!!!!!, which area are you from, I am from New Norfolk!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 28, 2013)

tazzvidz said:


> I AM FROM TASMANIA!!!!!!, which area are you from, I am from New Norfolk!


I haven't seen this guy on the forums in a while, you should PM/email him.


----------



## tazzvidz (Oct 11, 2013)

Is anyone alive in Tassie that cubes?

Cube meet up:
When: October 24th 2013
 10-whenever
Where: Cat and fiddle Arcade


----------



## GreaterRoux (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey, i just wanted to see how many other cubers there are in launceston or close by to see if starting a cubing club would be worthwhile


----------



## gwake (Aug 10, 2016)

Me and my father have started a cube meetup group in Tasmania.
When we get 10 people we will have a meetup.
LINK: https://www.meetup.com/Hobart-Speedcube-Meetup/?gj=ej4s&rg=ej4s


----------



## Dene (Aug 11, 2016)

Might I recommend a more moderate number, like maybe 5-6? 10 is actually quite a lot of people, you'll find. You don't need that many for a good meetup.


----------



## Mappo (Dec 1, 2017)

FYI cube comp in Hobart Sat Jan 27 2018. Visit WCA web site for details
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/HobartSummer2018


----------



## Jamesb1234 (Dec 8, 2019)

Anyone in Devonport


----------



## Phyun (Apr 12, 2020)

Anyone else on the North West? Im in Ridgley, behind Burnie. I average around 18 with roux.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 12, 2020)

Wow, in Perth there's no method diversity, everyone uses CFOP, is refreshing to see someone use roux!


Phyun said:


> Anyone else on the North West? Im in Ridgley, behind Burnie. I average around 18 with roux.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 12, 2020)

Ronald Su Chiang and Vincent Wong are the only cubers who i know of that use a non cfop method (roux) but many cubers will go to comps with beginners method, and we have 5-10 parents who compete as well


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 12, 2020)

Curious tho, how many comps on average do you get? There's hardly any in Perth cause on the lack of cubers

Also, apparently we only had one delegate until last year, how's it like in Tassie,


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 12, 2020)

I know a few cubers in that area like Jode and Paddy


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 12, 2020)

I know a cyber over east *cougj*


----------



## Phyun (Apr 12, 2020)

I think that there were like 3 comps all year in tassie, (now cancelled of course) but i literally know of 2 other cubers total in tassie. ive personally never been to a comp, and was planning to this year but......... yeah, Covid 19 put a stop to that. but yeah, around 3-5 comps a year, or so ive seen.


----------



## Jamesb1234 (Apr 12, 2020)

Phyun said:


> Anyone else on the North West? Im in Ridgley, behind Burnie. I average around 18 with roux.


Devonport and average 50 seconds


----------



## Phyun (Apr 13, 2020)

what method do you use?


Jamesb1234 said:


> Devonport and average 50 seconds


----------



## Jamesb1234 (Apr 13, 2020)

2 look oll and pll


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 13, 2020)

F2L? Intuitive algorithmic advanced?


----------



## Jamesb1234 (Apr 13, 2020)

Intuitive


----------



## Jamesb1234 (Apr 13, 2020)

F2l


----------



## Phyun (Apr 13, 2020)

cool!


----------

